# Oil based brush on amber poly and water based acrylic paint ?



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Can oil based brush on amber poly be applied over water based acrylic paint ?


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Duane867 said:


> Can oil based brush on amber poly be applied over water based acrylic paint ?


Why would you want to ?. Not being sarcastic just curious.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

To apply a nice, durable, shinny finish after painting to protect the wood and paint.
This is acrylic paint but because it is water based it dries dull like milk paint.
Can I do it or not ?


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

If it was me I would take a scrap piece of wood and test it see how it turns out I wouldnt see why it wouldn't work as long as the paint is fully cured but either way I would still test it to see if it even looks good or not


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sounds like a safe bet Paul. I would have already done so but I kinda' figured some one on here would have tried it already and could have let me know so I didn't have to LOL !
I think I'll buy some enamel paints this weekend though or maybe some oil based acrylic to work with so I get a better finish. Water based worked out great for an aged look to the dragon I painted ( although it looked to be very bright, and to a degree it was, the paints I used on the dragon faded and chalked up a bit after fully curing. (Which was fine because it really did give it a nice patina after I poly coated it.) 
I want something bright and even coated for projects I have coming up.
I may buy a small airbrush set up ?


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

How often have you seen a professional painter apply polyurethane varnish over a fresfly painted house ?.

Jerry


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

How often does a professional house painter paint a decorative wooden figure 8" long ? 
Its comparing apples to oranges Jerry. Two completely different goals, two completely different projects. Thank you for the valuable input though. ( not being sarcastic, just overjoyed and grateful ):sarcastic:


----------

